# دوره عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف -للمهندس أسامه نواره



## أسامه نواره (4 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ان شاء الله سوف أقوم كما وعدت سابقا بعمل دوره شرح فيديو عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف 12 
وهذا أول درس عن الزلازل 
الدرس الأول
‫الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ - طھط¹ط±ظٹظپ ط§ظ„ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„.rar
او
الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل
او
الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل.rar download - 2shared

الدرس الثاني
الدرس الثانى - زلازل - Download - 4shared
على الميديافير
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ†ظ‰ - ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„.rar
او
الدرس الثانى - زلازل
او
الدرس الثانى - زلازل.rar download - 2shared

الدرس الثالث
على اليوتيوب
‫الدرس الثالث - زلازل‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ„ط« - ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„.rar
او
الدرس الثالث - زلازل
او
الدرس الثالث - زلازل.rar download - 2shared

الدرس الرابع
على اليوتيوب
‫ألدرس الرابع - النظام الانشائى‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
ط£ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط±ط§ط¨ط¹ - ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰.rar

الدرس الخامس
على اليوتيوب
‫الدرس الخامس - النظام الانشائى‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³ - ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰.rar

الدرس السادس
‫الدرس السادس - اتوكاد‬‎ - YouTube
على الفورشيرد
الدرس السادس - اتوكاد - Download - 4shared - Mahmoud

الدرس السابع
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY3W2rmb4ik
على الميديافير
الدرس السابع - برنامج سيف12_2.rar

الدرس الثامن
‫الدرس الثامن - برنامج السيف‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
الدرس الثامن - برنامج السيف.rar

الدرس التاسع
‫الدرس التاسع برنامج االسيف12‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
الدرس التاسع برنامج االسيف12.rar

الدرس العاشر
‫الدرس العاشر - سيف 12‬‎ - YouTube
على الميديافير
الدرس العاشر - سيف -10 safe tutorial part.rar

الدرس الحادي عشر
على اليوتيوب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360671-6.html#post2936964

الدرس الثاني عشر
على اليوتيوب
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t360671-7.html#post2940139

الدرس الثالث عشر
على اليوتيوب
‫الدرس الثالث عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 7‬‎ - YouTube


الدرس الرابع عشر
على اليوتيوب
‫الدرس الرابع عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 8‬‎ - YouTube

**الدرس الخامس عشر
*Safe Tutorial Part 9 الدرس الخامس عشر برنامج السيف - YouTube*

الدرس السادس عشر
‫الدرس السادس عشر - برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 16‬‎ - YouTube

الدرس السابع عشر
الجزء الأول
Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 1 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - YouTube
الجزء الثاني
Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 2 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - YouTube
او المحاضرة كاملة على جزء واحد
‫الدرس السابع عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 17‬‎ - YouTube

الدرس الثامن عشر
‫الدرس الثامن عشر - برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 18‬‎ - YouTube

الدرس التاسع عشر
Safe tutorial الدرس التاسع عشر لبرنامج السيف 12 - YouTube

الدرس العشرون
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtlC9nyCCKw&feature=youtu.be

معماري البرج
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=88771&d=1363578240


ملفات السيف
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=89725&d=1366340120

من خلال تعليقلتكم ومناقشلكتكم ان شاء الله سوف يدفعنى للاستمرار فى اتمام هذه الدوره 
وادعو الله أن يوفقنى فى اتمام هذا المشروع 
تقبلوا تحياتى *

====
صفحة الدروس على الفورشيرد ..من رفع المهندس أحبك في الله
4shared - دورة الزلازل م-أسامه نوارة - shared folder - free file sharing and storage





eng_hosni قال:


> المحاضرة العشرون
> http://www.4shared.com/video/tl3apVO9/Safe_Tutorial_Part_20.html
> 
> المحاضرة التاسعة عشر
> ...


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (4 مارس 2013)

*تحياتى لاستاذى المهندس اسامة نوارة اللى لية عليا افضال وتشرفت بمقابلتة شخصيا وكان ليا الشرف طبعا 

انا اتمنى من حضرتك يا بشمهندس التركيز على النواحى النظرية اكتر من البرامج ف الوقت الحالى لان الموضوع زى ما انا حاليا ببحث فية الزلازل و الديناميك الموضوع مش بدخل مودل على برنامج واحل الموضوع اكبر من كدا انى لازم ادرس الاول العلم دا وبعد كدا اشوف حاجة تساعدنى زى الايتاب او اى برنامج تانى 

الدورة اللى كان قدمها المهندس ابراهيم ف شرح مفاهيم للكود كانت اكثر من رائعة 

شكرا لحضرتك اتمنالك التوفيق *​


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الاول والدرس الثانى فى الزلازل وتعريفها 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله ومعذره على عدم وضوح الصوت فى الدرس الاول 

الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل.rar*

*الدرس الثانى - زلازل - Download - 4shared*

*تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 مارس 2013)

الدرس الثانى على المديا فير 
الدرس الثانى - زلازل.rar


----------



## easy المحلاوى (8 مارس 2013)

لو سمحت يا استاذى العزيز ممكن تتكلم شويه عن الفواصل وانواعها وامته بنعملها سواء فواصل تمدد او هبوط لان المعلومه من حضرتك ليها شكل تانى


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الثالث على اليوتيوب 

http://youtu.be/Q3rN5lx4-MU

او على الميديافير 

الدرس الثالث - زلازل.rar

ارجو أن ينال اعجابكم
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (15 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
**اليكم الدرس الرابع على اليوتيوب 

http://youtu.be/i-4uPrz5H5A

او على الميديافير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?d7j782x8urk1cmk

ارجو أن ينال اعجابكم
تقبلوا تحياتى  
*


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (17 مارس 2013)

*روابط اخرى من رفعى 

الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل

الدرس الثانى - زلازل

الدرس الثالث - زلازل

او 

الدرس الاول - تعريف الزلازل.rar download - 2shared

الدرس الثانى - زلازل.rar download - 2shared

الدرس الثالث - زلازل.rar download - 2shared
*​


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اليكم الدرس الخامس على اليوتيوب 

http://youtu.be/jdpgTfblfXM

او على الميديافير 

http://www.mediafire.com/?t3c4ylc7l8q6664
ارجو أن ينال اعجابكم
ومرفق معمارى البرج اتوكاد
ارجو من الاخوه الزملاء محاولة تسليح سقف الدور الارضى والمتكرر بطريقه تقريبيه 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (18 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> ملاحظة
> رابط الميديافير يحتوي درس قديم ..الرجاء التاكد من الرابط


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
معذره على الخطأ مرفق الدرس الخامس على المديافير
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³ - ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰.rar
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## المهندس احمد طه (18 مارس 2013)

حضرت المهندس اسامة عندي سؤال مستعجل وتحيرت على اجابته مش عارف اعمل ايش لاني بطبقه على مشروع تخرجي بالنسبة لعمل pushover analysis 
وهي كيف بدي امثل non linearity for shear wall  او بمعنى اخر كيف بدي احط plastic hinges على shear wall 
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7z6IYxF-eQ* طبقت هاد الفيديو على برنامج الساب ولكنه لا يوجد مثله في برنامج الايتابس
حيث اني عملت two model one on Etab and another on sap2000 
فكان البرنامج يعطيني error كما في الصور المرفقة وما يكمل الحل مش عارف ايش المشكلة 

وطبقت طريقة اخرى وهي تحويل shear wall الى frames بابعاد نفس ابعاد ال shear wall كي استطيع وضع plastic hinge ولكن دون فائدة 
حاولت ان اجد ملف جيد عن هاي الطريقة بس ما وجدت الي بدي اياه


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (19 مارس 2013)

عندى طلبين يابشمهندس 
الاول: ملف الشرح اللى حضرتك بتشرح منه ياريت 
الثانى : معامل التخفيض أرجو التوضيح اكثر


----------



## hema81 (19 مارس 2013)

الرحمةالمهداة قال:


> عندى طلبين يابشمهندس
> الاول: ملف الشرح اللى حضرتك بتشرح منه ياريت
> الثانى : معامل التخفيض أرجو التوضيح اكثر



*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
مرفق ملف الشرح المستخدم فى دروس تعريف الزلازل على الرابط التالى 
ط¯ظˆط±ط© طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط§ظ„ط²ظ„ط§ط²ظ„.rar
كل الشكر والتقدير لاستاذنا الفاضل م.اسامه نوارة على هذه الدورة القيمه جزاه الله عنا خير الجزاء .
تقبل تحياتى
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مارس 2013)

echo_days قال:


> بارك الله فيك مهندسنا الفاضل ..وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم باذن الله ...
> لكن لدى مشكله الصوره متاخره عن الصوت هل المشكله دى عندى بس من الجهاز اومن المشغل ولا فعلا الفيديوهات هى اللى كده؟؟؟



المشكلة في الملف الاول فقط ...تقريبا الملف الموجود بالمديافير لا توجد به المشكلة ...


----------



## خالد الأزهري (21 مارس 2013)

ساقوم بحذف عبارات الشكر والمشاركات غير المتعلقة بالموضوع ...
المشاركات المفيدة والمناقشات ستزيد من مستوى الدورة وتلفت الانتباه الى مواضيع اخرى ..
رجاء عدم التردد في طرح الاسئلة والمواضيع المقترحة


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الاول والدرس السادس فى الزلازل وتعريفها 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 

*http://youtu.be/3adtqN4O9Jg

*تقبلوا تحياتى *

=====

تمت الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (22 مارس 2013)

يا اخوة 
الموضوع للدورة فقط وما يتعلق بها من استفسارات او ملاحظات او مناقشات... الخ الخ
يمكن استخدام ايقونة اعجبني لشكر صاحب الموضوع
يمكن عمل موضوع منفصل للاستفسارات التي لا تتعلق بموضوع الدورة
سنقوم بحذف اي مشاركات اخرى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (23 مارس 2013)

خالد الأزهري قال:


> معذرة اخي تاخرت في الرد لاني كنت احاول رفعها ....للاسف الشديد كل المحاولات باءت بالفشل



شكرا على جهدك المبذول وفقك اللة نطلب من احد الاخوان او صاحب الموضوع بالرفع على الميديا فاير
تحياتي لك اخ خالد


----------



## خالد الأزهري (23 مارس 2013)

رابط للمحاضرة على الفورشيرد من رفع المهندس أحبك في الله جزاه الله خيرا
الدرس السادس - اتوكاد - Download - 4shared - Mahmoud


----------



## engineerengineer2 (23 مارس 2013)

موضوع رائع ماشاء الله م/اسامه انا كان عندى استفسار بسيط لو المهندس خالد سمحلنا اننا نستفاد عندى مبنى مكون من 3 فريمات بحر 20 م وارتفاع 12م ويقع المبنى فى المنطقه الزلزاليه التانيه2b ولذلك اعتمدت نظام imrf لمقاومة الزلازل المشكله ان تفاصيل تسليح الفريم تختلف عن تفاصيل تسليح الوصله المرنه وايضا كيف اجعل الوصله بين العمود والكمره مرنه لمقاومة الزلازل وجاسئه فى نفس الوقت لنقل العزوم على العمود. 2- هل برنامج الساب كافى لحل المنشأ باعتبار المنشأ خاص واخذ الزلازل فى الاعتبار


----------



## elgenius (25 مارس 2013)

* مهندس اسامة . حضرتك بتتعامل مع الحوائط على ان توضع احمالها ك line loads وهذا بوضع الحمل عند مكان كل حائط .. هذا كله طيب وجميل .. ولكن يا بشمهندس اذا اراد المالك فى يوم ما التعديل فى المعمارى والتغيير فى اماكن الحوائط .. ألسنا بهذا امام مشكلة حقيقة ؟؟؟ لذلك انا افضل ان يتم توزيع حمل الحوائط على السقف لهذا السبب .. فارجو من حضرتك توضيح استفسارى اكثر من رؤيتك الثرية بإذن الله ....*


----------



## pato_houssam (25 مارس 2013)

elgenius قال:


> * مهندس اسامة . حضرتك بتتعامل مع الحوائط على ان توضع احمالها ك line loads وهذا بوضع الحمل عند مكان كل حائط .. هذا كله طيب وجميل .. ولكن يا بشمهندس اذا اراد المالك فى يوم ما التعديل فى المعمارى والتغيير فى اماكن الحوائط .. ألسنا بهذا امام مشكلة حقيقة ؟؟؟ لذلك انا افضل ان يتم توزيع حمل الحوائط على السقف لهذا السبب .. فارجو من حضرتك توضيح استفسارى اكثر من رؤيتك الثرية بإذن الله ....*



في الحقيقة قد أجابني الأستاذ أسامه من قبل عن نفس التساؤل و أود أن أنتهز الفرصة لشكره 
راجع المداخلة 23 في الصفحة الآتية:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t329549-3.html

و في الأخير تقبل مني فائق الإحترام و التقدير.


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (27 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن يامهندس اسامة رفع ملف الاوتوكاد بعد عمل الليرات للسقف والاعمدة والجسور والجدران
وجزاك اللة خيرا على ماتقدمه
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## markedmark (28 مارس 2013)

سمحتوا انا عاوز الحلقه رقم 2 على اليوتيوب بعد اذن حضراتكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 مارس 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس السابع لبرنامج السيف 
*
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qY3W2rmb4ik

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


تمت الاضافة الى اول الموضوع


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (29 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رفع الدرس السابع على الميديا فاير


----------



## hema81 (29 مارس 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ممكن رفع الدرس السابع على الميديا فاير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
رابط الدرس السابع على الميديافير موجود على الرابط التالى 
*7.rar
تقبل تحياتى *


----------



## أحبك في الله (30 مارس 2013)

تم رفع الدرس السابع بأعلي جودة صورة متاحه علي الرابط المجمع 
 4shared - دورة الزلازل م-أسامه نوارة - shared folder - free file sharing and storage
بالنسبة لتأخير الصوت فهذا من التسجيل الأصلي وليس له علاقة بالرفع
بالنسبة لمستخدمي ال VLC player يمكن تعديل الصوت عن طريق ال Track Synchronization ووضع القيمة تقريباً 30 ثانية.
بالغ الشكر للمهندس أسامه ونتمني التسجيل بإستخدام برنامج أخر وليكن Camtasia


----------



## أسامه نواره (2 أبريل 2013)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الثامن لبرنامج السيف 
*
*http://youtu.be/Xp7ZwRPSvUc

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## mostafoz (2 أبريل 2013)

شكرا مهندس اسامه الرابط شغال 
سؤال لحضرت ليه مدخلناش قطاعات الأعمده من الأول تقريبيا من Area method
ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmoud103 (2 أبريل 2013)

ده الرابط للي مش عارف يدخل علي الرابط المكتوب فوق

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xp7ZwRPSvUc

وربنا يجزيك خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامة ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مصطفى كريم (2 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
ياريت الدرس السادس يقالى اسبوع مش علرف انزله ياريت حد ينزله على رابط اخر بدلا من 4shared


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس التاسع لبرنامج السيف 
*
*http://youtu.be/FLqhHVqogSY

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## sherif_2007 (3 أبريل 2013)

ليه يا بشمهندس أسامة عملت بلاطة وهمية للحمامات والمطابخ و البلكونات ؟
مش كان ممكن نعدل الأحمال من غير بلاطة وهمية ؟؟


----------



## hema81 (3 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزيل الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على هذه الدورة القيمه جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناته وندعوا الله ان تكتمل على خير باذن الله
وبعد اذن م اسامه مرفق ملف ال dxf لسقف الدور المتكرر على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?sj8wr0zsrv0mqkl
وملف السيف لسقف الدور المتكرر على الرابط التالى :
http://www.mediafire.com/?81m5ptnh0d324z3
وذلك طبقا للخطوات التى تفضل ووضحها لنا م.اسامه فى الشرح 
وكان لى استفسار بسيط ارجو توضيحه من حضرتك بخصوص الطريقه التى تم به تعريف قطاع الكمرات المستمرة Rsec وذلك كقطاع Lsec وذلك لمنع التداخل بين الكمرة والبلاطه فكيف يكون ذلك وبالنسبه للقطاع Tsec هل يتم تعريفه بنفس الطريقه فى الكمرات المستمره ؟؟؟
واخير جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تقدمه لنا دائما ومتابعين معك ان شاء الله 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس العاشر لبرنامج السيف 
*
*‫الدرس العاشر - سيف 12‬‎ - YouTube

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


تمت الاضافة الى اول الموضوع


----------



## رزق حجاوي (5 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
اشكرك على هذه المحاضرات القيمة وجزاك الله خيرا لما تقدمة في هذا الملتقى.
ولدي سؤال بخصوص طريقة تحديد احمال live load واحمال التغطية F.C في برنامج السيف فقد لاحظت انك في المحاضرة 9 قمت بتجزئة الحمل الحي للحمامات والبلكونات 200 + 10 كغم/م2 وذلك لان حمل الحمامات 300 كغم/م2 وحمل السكن 200 كغم/م2 حسب الكود المصري.
هل يكون هناك فرق في النتائج اذا قمنا بتعريف الحمل على منطقة الحمام فقط ب 300 كغم/م2 ومنطقة السكن (فقط) 200كغم/م2 بدلا من تجزئة الى 200 على كامل مسطح السقف(السكن + الحمامات) ومن ثم حمل حي اضافي 100 على الحمامات فقط .
وهذة الحالة تنطبق ايضا على حمل F.C الذي تم تجزئه للحمامات بسبب السقوط لبلاطة الحمام مما نتجر عنه حمل اضافي
مع الشكر والتقديم لكم


----------



## pesso1234 (6 أبريل 2013)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تقدمه لنا من العلم الغزير من المعلوم أنه من الصعب ايجاد أحمال مركزة(حمل العمود) (ton)أو أحمال موزعة على الطول (أحمال الحائط) (ton/m) فى الطبيعة حيث أن غالبية الأحمال تعتبر حمل موزع على مساحة معينة (ton/m2) حتى لو كانت مساحة صغيرة والسؤال هو هل يمكن تمثيل احمال الحوائط باستخدام حمل موزع بانتظام (uniform loads) (ton/m2)عن طريق عمل (layer) فى الاتوكاد لتوصيف بلاطة (None) فى برنامج السيف على مساحة اتصال الحائط بالبلاطة (التخانة*طول الحائط) وتكون قيمة الحمل تساوى كثافة الطوب فى الارتفاع الصافى للحائط (ton/m2) وهو التمثيل الأقرب للحقيقة حتى نزيد من دقة المودل


----------



## ayelamayem77 (6 أبريل 2013)

تشغيل الملفات المرفوعه بواسطه أخي الكريم المهندس/أحبك في الله لدوره الزلازل 
و هي ملفات بأمتداد webm الموجوده في الصفحه الاولي

الرابط:
http://sourceforge.net/projects/mpc...c142-9eb6-11e2-94c5-0200ac1d1d8c&source=accel


----------



## hema81 (6 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اشكرك استاذنا م. اسامه على هذة المعلومات القيمه جزاك الله كل خير .
ارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه ادخال الحاله الخاصه بتشوينات المبانى ( طوب + اسمنت + رمل ) وذلك بعد حساب احمال الحوائط الفعليه وتوزيعها على مسطح البلاطه وذلك كحاله تحميل كما اشارت حضرتك سابقا قبل البدء فى التصميم .
ولك جزيل الشكر 
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## usama_usama2003 (6 أبريل 2013)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> *ياريت تنزلوا الحلقات على موقع تانى غير فورشيد بجد عايز اسمع الحلقات ومش عارف خالص انزلها ارجوكم دى المرة التالتة اللى بطلب ومحدش عايز يرد *



ادخل علي موقع keepvid.com وضع رابط الفيديو علي يوتيوب
لكن لازم يكون عندك جافا
واختار اعلي جودة MP4 720


----------



## sherif_2007 (6 أبريل 2013)

مصطفى كريم قال:


> *ياريت تنزلوا الحلقات على موقع تانى غير فورشيد بجد عايز اسمع الحلقات ومش عارف خالص انزلها ارجوكم دى المرة التالتة اللى بطلب ومحدش عايز يرد *


الحلقات كلها مرفوعة على يوتيوب , ممكن تفتح لينك يوتيوب عادى تتفرج عليها اونلاين او تحملها ببرنامج idm


----------



## zoma82 (7 أبريل 2013)

مهندس اسامة ليا سؤؤال خارج الموضوع هو خاص بالاسااسات ممكن اعرف حالات التحميل بالكود المصرى working حيث انى اريد تصميم الاساسات لمبنى والاحمال مدخلها على الساب فو فى الكود لم يوضحها صراحة هو ذكر d+l
,0.9d+wind 
0.9d+.714eq
طبعا هاعملها مرة موجب ومرة سالب (اشارة wind &earthquake) 
هل توجد حالات اخرى يدخل فيها الحمل الحى 
تقرير التربة ذكر ان جهد التربة الصافى 1.2 كجم/سم2 عند منسوب التاسيس 1.9 متر فهل اشتغل على الاجهاد دة ولا اضيف عليه( كثافة التربة *1.9)لكى احصل على مساحة القواعد


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> تشغيل الملفات المرفوعه بواسطه أخي الكريم المهندس/أحبك في الله لدوره الزلازل
> و هي ملفات بأمتداد webm الموجوده في الصفحه الاولي
> 
> الرابط:
> http://sourceforge.net/projects/mpc...c142-9eb6-11e2-94c5-0200ac1d1d8c&source=accel



جزاك الله خيراً أستاذي م-أيمن
لم أكن أعلم بوجود مشكله في تشغيل هذا النوع حيث يعمل عندي علي ال Windows Media Player
ولا أريد أن أرفع الملفات بإمتداد MP4 لأن حجمها مرة ونصف حجم ال WEBM
كما أنصح الجميع إستخدام برنامج ال VLC فهو ممتاز بمعني الكلمة ويشغل معظم إمتدادات ال Video & Audio


----------



## أحبك في الله (7 أبريل 2013)

pesso1234 قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على ما تقدمه لنا من العلم الغزير من المعلوم أنه من الصعب ايجاد أحمال مركزة(حمل العمود) (ton)أو أحمال موزعة على الطول (أحمال الحائط) (ton/m) فى الطبيعة حيث أن غالبية الأحمال تعتبر حمل موزع على مساحة معينة (ton/m2) حتى لو كانت مساحة صغيرة والسؤال هو هل يمكن تمثيل احمال الحوائط باستخدام حمل موزع بانتظام (uniform loads) (ton/m2)عن طريق عمل (layer) فى الاتوكاد لتوصيف بلاطة (None) فى برنامج السيف على مساحة اتصال الحائط بالبلاطة (التخانة*طول الحائط) وتكون قيمة الحمل تساوى كثافة الطوب فى الارتفاع الصافى للحائط (ton/m2) وهو التمثيل الأقرب للحقيقة حتى نزيد من دقة المودل


هو ينفع بس حضرتك كده بتعقد الأمور وهي مش مستاهله لأن مش هتلاقي فرق في النتائج ولا يوجد من يعمل بتلك الطريقة في إعتقادي بالنسبة لحوائط المباني(أحياناً من يحل لبشه علي الساب بيقسم حمل العمود علي مساحته ويحمل ال Shells ب Uniform Area Load أو Point loads علي كام نقطة حول العمود)


----------



## أسامه نواره (7 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدرس الحادى عشر - برنامج السيف
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=echqFVh-cDU


----------



## quty (8 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه ربنا يبارك فيك بعد اذنك لي استفسارين الاول لماذا لم تجمع (الترخيم طويل الامدLive1 +الترخيم اللحظيLive2 )في الملف الاول typical- كما فعلت في الملف الثاني csi- لان الترخيم الكلي في الملف الاول اعطي قيمه اكبر من csi-والفرق 3مم الاستفسار الثاني لاحظت ان حضرتك حملت الكمرات الوهميه الحامله لحمل السلم بحمل حائط رغم انه لايوجد حوائط علي هذه الكمرات - وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## HCIVILENG (8 أبريل 2013)

المهندس اسامه المحترم 
اشكرك على هذه المعلومات وهذه الدوره المفيده جدا" ... باعتقادي ان نتيجة الترخيم طويل الامد بحسب طريقة الشركه CSI يجب مقارنتها مع L/480 وليس مع L/240 لانها تعطي قيمة الترخيم الكلي طويل الامد بعد بناء الحوائط .
ولايجاد الترخيم الكلي ومقارنته مع L/240 يجب تعريف حالة تحميل combin1 مكونة من case1+case2 حيث :
case1= cracked analysis for STD with 1*Dead and 1*live
case2= long term cracked analysis with 1*Dead and 0.25*Live

اما الترخيم الذي يجب مقارنته مع L/480 فهو نتيجة combin2 =case1+case2-case3
حيث :
case3=cracked analysis with 1*Dead and 0.25*Live
case1 & case2 كما اشرت اعلاه.
Dead شاملة كل الاحمال الميتة .
بانتظار ردك 
مع الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## ayelamayem77 (8 أبريل 2013)

HCIVILENG قال:


> المهندس اسامه المحترم
> اشكرك على هذه المعلومات وهذه الدوره المفيده جدا" ... باعتقادي ان نتيجة الترخيم طويل الامد بحسب طريقة الشركه CSI يجب مقارنتها مع L/480 وليس مع L/240 لانها تعطي قيمة الترخيم الكلي طويل الامد بعد بناء الحوائط .



أخي الكريم:
السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
الترخيم طويل الامد يتم مقارنته بالقيمتين L/240 أو L/480 معتمدا علي التالي

في حاله L/240 التوصيف الموجود في الكود الامريكي كما يلي

Roof or floor construction supporting or attached to nonstructural elements not likely to be damaged by large deflections:
​
في حاله L/480 التوصيف الموجود في الكود الامريكي كما يلي:

Roof or floor construction supporting or attached to nonstructural elements likely to be damaged by large deflections:​
أي حسب نوع العناصر الغير أنشائيه الموجوده في المبني و مدي تحطمها من عدمه تحت تأثير الترخيم (راجع التعريف السابق جيدا في حاله L/240 و L/480
و في انتظار رد المهندس / أسامه

المرجع ACI318-08 TABLE 9.5-B


----------



## أحبك في الله (9 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أخي الكريم:
> السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
> الترخيم طويل الامد يتم مقارنته بالقيمتين L/240 أو L/480 معتمدا علي التالي
> 
> ...



أحب أضيف حاجه مهمة علي كلام المهندس أيمن وهو عارفها طبعاً :34: 
وهي تعديل قيمة ال Fctr بدلاً من (4) المحسوبة داخل السيف إلي (7.5) مع مراعاة الوحدات المستخدمة.


----------



## ayelamayem77 (9 أبريل 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> أحب أضيف حاجه مهمة علي كلام المهندس أيمن وهو عارفها طبعاً :34:





أحبك في الله قال:


> وهي تعديل قيمة ال Fctr بدلاً من (4) المحسوبة داخل السيف إلي (7.5) مع مراعاة الوحدات المستخدمة.



أخي الكريم المهندس أحبك في الله

أشكرك علي ما ذكرته و اليك تفصيليا ضروره تعديل البند السابق كما تفضلت بالذكر و هو مقتبس من أحد المواقع للمهندس/ حسين رضا
Regarding the overestimated long term deflection values obtained from SAFE, I would like to mention the followings:


One of the main players in this game (deflection) is the concrete modulus of rupture “fr” which is the value of tension stresses that the cracks start being developed in concrete after reaching this value “fr”.
In ACI318 Code, this value equal to 7.5 * sqrt(f’c) in psi units. However the default value taken in SAFE is almost equal to half of this value: 4 * sqrt(f’s).
This default value of “fr” as taken in SAFE will give overestimated values of deflection.
As many of you know that “fr = 4 * sqrt(f’s)” is recommended by ACI committee 435 for two way slab system for many of reasons mentioned there, however using this value in SAFE analysis algorithm will produce an overestimated value of deflection which is very far from those measured in realistic field. Thus, I believe that using the full value of “fr=7.5 * sqrt(f’c)” as given by ACI318 is much more realistic.
 Here I would like to mention that when we asked CSI SAFE 12's developers about this issue, they didn’t give a clear answer and kick the ball to the playground of the designer.
.


----------



## HCIVILENG (9 أبريل 2013)

[h=2]How are cracked sections analyzed in SAFE?[/h]*Answer:* Two types of *cracked-section analysis* are available, including:


Immediate cracked deflection


Long-term cracked deflection accounting for creep and shrinkage


*Cracked-section analysis* is run in SAFE using either of the following two methods:


All load patterns are applied in a single load case which uses either immediate or long-term cracked deflection, discussed as follows: 

*Immediate cracked deflection*, in which all loads (DEAD + SDEAD + LIVE) are applied in a single load pattern, then analysis is run with the ***** Analysis option. 

*Long-term cracked deflection*, in which analysis is divided into the following two categories:
*Non-sustained portion*, in which cracked-section analysis considers only the non-sustained portion of LIVE load, solving for incremental deflection.
*Sustained portion*, in which long-term cracked analysis considers the sustained loading from DEAD, SDEAD, and a portion of the LIVE load. Creep and shrinkage are included only in this sustained portion of analysis because these effects are only applicable under sustained loading. 







*NOTE:* Short-term concrete modulus = Elastic concrete modulus Ec(to)






*NOTE:* Long-term concrete modulus = Age-adjusted concrete modulus Ec(t,to), given as:



For example, assume that 25% of the LIVE load is sustained. Analysis proceeds as follows: 



Case 1: Cracked analysis for short-term load with short-term concrete modulus is given as DEAD + SDEAD + Ψ[SUB]s[/SUB]LIVE, in which Ψ[SUB]s[/SUB] = 1.0
Case 2: Cracked analysis for permanent load with short-term concrete modulus is given as DEAD + SDEAD + Ψ[SUB]L[/SUB]LIVE, in which Ψ[SUB]L[/SUB] = 0.25 (Ψ[SUB]L[/SUB] = 0 if 100% of the LIVE load is non-sustained)
Case 3: Long-term cracked analysis (with creep and shrinkage) for permanent load with long-term concrete modulus is given as DEAD + SDEAD + Ψ[SUB]L[/SUB]LIVE, in which Ψ[SUB]L[/SUB] = 0.25 

Long-term deflection is then the combination of Case 3 + (Case 1- Case 2). The difference between Case 1 and Case 2 represents the incremental deflection (without creep and shrinkage) due to non-sustained loading on a cracked structure.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
في حالة وجود جدران طوابق بدروم basement floors وعليها ضغط تربة هل نقوم بادخلها ببرنامج الايتابس مع الاحمال (الميته، الحيه، الزلازل، الرياح) وكيف يمكن ادخالها ؟
ام نقوم بعدم ادخال احمال ضغط التربة في برنامج الايتابس ونصميم جدران البدروم على حالة تحميل التربة لوحدها ...؟.


----------



## القافله (12 أبريل 2013)

رزق حجاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> في حالة وجود جدران طوابق بدروم basement floors وعليها ضغط تربة هل نقوم بادخلها ببرنامج الايتابس مع الاحمال (الميته، الحيه، الزلازل، الرياح) وكيف يمكن ادخالها ؟
> ام نقوم بعدم ادخال احمال ضغط التربة في برنامج الايتابس ونصميم جدران البدروم على حالة تحميل التربة لوحدها ...؟.


معلمنا الاستاذ رزق انصحك في حاله وجود بدروم تعامل مع سقف البدروم انه rigidا لانه اذا ادخلت الحوائط وضغط التربه فسوف تعطي نتائج عاليه وغير مطابقه للطبيعه


----------



## أسامه نواره (12 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الثانى عشر لبرنامج السيف 
*
*Safe Tutorial Part 12 - الدرس الثانى عشر برنامج السيف - YouTube

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *



تمت الاضافة


----------



## mostafoz (12 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك ...هى قيمة الترخيم المحسوب يدويا مطابقة لحساب البرنامج..؟


----------



## hema81 (13 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الشكر كل الشكر لاستاذنا الفاضل م.اسامه نواره على هذا الشرح الرائع وندعوا الله ان يعينك على تكمله هذا العمل وان يجعل ما تقضيه من وقت لافادتنا جميعا فى ميزان حسناتك .
بخصوص موضوع ال deflection حدد الكود المصرى ثلاث حالة للتحقق من الترخيم على النحو التالى :
1- الترخيم طويل الامد :
*




*وقد تفضلت حضرتك بالتوضيح الكامل للتحقق من هذه الحاله ويتبقى الحالتين التاليتين 
2 - الترخيم قصير الامد ( الترخيم اللحظى ) الناتج عن الاحمال الحيه كما يلى 
*




3- الترخيم الناتج عن الاحمال الميته فقط ( بعد عمل التشطيبات والحوائط ) كما يلى 





وارجو من حضرتك توضيح كيفيه التحقق من الحالتين السابقتين على برنامج السيف 
والاستفسار الاخر بخصوص الطول L حيث ذكرت حضرتك بان الحاكم فى اختيار L هو العزم الاكبر المتولد فى البلاطه والسؤال هل فى حالة البلاطه الفلات سلاب simple يتم معاملتها كالبلاطه السولد باخذ قيمة L ( المسافة بين نقط انقلاب العزوم ) فى الاتجاه القصير حيث ان العزم الاكبر فى البلاطه يكون فى هذا الاتجاه والسؤال الاخر هل ينطبق ذلك على التسليح بأن يتم أخذ الفرش فى الاتجاه القصير وليس الاتجاه الطويل ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولحضرتك خالص شكرى وتقديرى 
تقبل تحياتى *
**
*


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (14 أبريل 2013)

ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط³ط§ط¨ط¹ - ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط³ظٹظپ12_2.rar السابع
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط«ط§ظ…ظ† - ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ظ„ط³ظٹظپ.rar الثامن
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹ ط¨ط±ظ†ط§ظ…ط¬ ط§ط§ظ„ط³ظٹظپ12.rar التاسع
ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط¹ط§ط´ط± - ط³ظٹظپ -10 safe tutorial part.rar العاشر

تم التعديل والاضافة الى اول الموضوع


----------



## haf_hamza (15 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله في استاذنا اسامة وجزاك الله خيرا، 

استاذ اسامة، ما يتم الثتبت من حالة الترخيم l/180 ?


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الثالث عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب 
*
*Safe toturial 13 الدرس الثالث عشر سيف12 - YouTube

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
ومرفق ملفات السيف 12
تقبلوا تحياتى *


تمت الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 أبريل 2013)

الاخ العزيز الذي حذفنا مشاركاته ...
بناء على مقترح الاخوة الاعضاء وبعد موافقة المهندس أسامة نوارة سيتم حذف مشاركات الشكر وكذلك الاستفسارات في المواضيع التي لم يتم التطرق اليها بعد حفاظا على تسلسل الموضوع 

ارجو تقدير ذلك مع الاعتذار لكل من حذفنا له مشاركة


----------



## نبعة المدينة (19 أبريل 2013)

ذكر المهندس اسامه مشكوراً قضيتين
ألأولى وكما فهمت ان الشير وول يقل طوله في الطوابق العلويه او تفريغه من الداخل dual sistem وانه بذلك يزداد ارتفاع الكمرات بالطوابق العلويه ولكننا بذلك عندما نزيد من ارتفاع الكمرات فان الانهيار سيكون في ألأعمده .وهذا يخالف ألأساسيات في مقاومة الزلازل حيث تكون اعمده قويه (ضخمه ) وكمرات ليست بضخمه .
قضيه ثانيه أن ال shear wall ليس بالضروره ان يكون من خرسانه وقد يكون من طوب او خشب وقد قرأتها في اكثر من مصدر ولكن كيف يكون shear wall من طوب مثلآ فكيف افهم النجار ان هذا الجدار من الخشب (هو SHEAR WALL وكيف نوع الخشب وكيف ابني جدار طوب وما مواصفاته لاطلق عليه SHEAR WALL وكيف افهم البرنامج مثلآ ان هذا الجدار هو sheae wall من طوب او من خشب وان يدخله على برنامج الساب او السيف او الايتاب . وان على عاتق هذا الجدار الطوب او الخشب ان يأخذ جزء من القوه ألأفقيه ليخفف القوه الجانبيه عن باقي ألأعمده او الجدران ألأخرى
كما ان معامل التخفيض R الذي ذكره المهندس اسامه هناك جدول نجده في كل الكودات وقد مر عليه المهندس اسامه مر الكرام ولكنه حقيقةً ان الجدول هذا بحاجه الى محاضره لوحدها حتى نحصل على القيمه التي قد نعرفها ولكن لا نفهمها .
ارجو ان يشارك الكل في ألأجوبه لنخفف الضغط عن زميلنا المهندس اسامه حيث ان جواب ألأسئله تلك بحاجه الى اكثر من تعليق او اكثر من محاضره.


----------



## hema81 (19 أبريل 2013)

نبعة المدينة قال:


> ذكر المهندس اسامه مشكوراً قضيتين
> ألأولى وكما فهمت ان الشير وول يقل طوله في الطوابق العلويه او تفريغه من الداخل dual sistem وانه بذلك يزداد ارتفاع الكمرات بالطوابق العلويه ولكننا بذلك عندما نزيد من ارتفاع الكمرات فان الانهيار سيكون في ألأعمده .وهذا يخالف ألأساسيات في مقاومة الزلازل حيث تكون اعمده قويه (ضخمه ) وكمرات ليست بضخمه .
> قضيه ثانيه أن ال shear wall ليس بالضروره ان يكون من خرسانه وقد يكون من طوب او خشب وقد قرأتها في اكثر من مصدر ولكن كيف يكون shear wall من طوب مثلآ فكيف افهم النجار ان هذا الجدار من الخشب (هو SHEAR WALL وكيف نوع الخشب وكيف ابني جدار طوب وما مواصفاته لاطلق عليه SHEAR WALL وكيف افهم البرنامج مثلآ ان هذا الجدار هو sheae wall من طوب او من خشب وان يدخله على برنامج الساب او السيف او الايتاب . وان على عاتق هذا الجدار الطوب او الخشب ان يأخذ جزء من القوه ألأفقيه ليخفف القوه الجانبيه عن باقي ألأعمده او الجدران ألأخرى
> كما ان معامل التخفيض R الذي ذكره المهندس اسامه هناك جدول نجده في كل الكودات وقد مر عليه المهندس اسامه مر الكرام ولكنه حقيقةً ان الجدول هذا بحاجه الى محاضره لوحدها حتى نحصل على القيمه التي قد نعرفها ولكن لا نفهمها .
> ارجو ان يشارك الكل في ألأجوبه لنخفف الضغط عن زميلنا المهندس اسامه حيث ان جواب ألأسئله تلك بحاجه الى اكثر من تعليق او اكثر من محاضره.




*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اولا اشكرك استاذنا الفاضل م اسامه على الشرح الوافى والشامل لموضوع الدفليكشن على برنامج السيف ولاول مرة يتم عرض هذا الموضوع بهذا التوضيح وهذا الاسلوب المتميز ونتمنى منه الاستمرار بهذا المنهج وهو الشرح بالاسلوب العلمى الصحيح الذى يستند الى الكود سواء كان الكود المصرى او الامريكى .
وبالنسبه لسؤال الاخ الفاضل م . نبغة المدينه وبعد اذن م. اسامه 
اولا لم يتم البدء فى موضوع الزلازل فقط قدم لنا م. اسامه مقدمه فقط عن علم الزلازل وشروط ال ductility والتى يجب اخذها فى الاعتبار فى عموم المنشاءات المقاومه للزلازل .
ثانيا بالنسبه للشير ووال فما ذكره مهندس اسامه مخالف تمام لما ذكرته وهو انه يفضل تقليل طول حوائط القص وذلك للمحافظه على النسبه التى ذكرها الكود وهى ان النسبه بين Lw طول حائط القص / ارتفاع الدور h floor تساوى تقريبا 0.5 اى اذا كان ارتفاع الدور مثلا 3.25 يفضل ان لا يزيد طول الحائط عن 1.625 متر حتى يكون الحائط اكثر ممطوليه ductile فى مقاومه الزلازل .
هذا بالاضافه الى انه يفضل تحويل حائط القص فى الادوار العليا الى اعمده لان حوائط القص تعمل فى هذه الادوار مع قوة الزلازل ضد المبنى وهذا بأن يتم تحويل حائط قص مثلا بطول 2 متر الى عمودين بطول 0.75 متر بينهما كمرة رابطه بطول 0.5 متر.
وليس المقصود كما ذكرت انت ( بأن يتم تقليل ارتفاع الحوائط فى الاتجاه الرأسى وزياده عمق الكمرات ) .
وبخصوص نوع مادة الحائط يمكن اختيارها من نوع الماده اثناء تعريف ال material الخاصه بالحوائط على حسب نوع الحائط والتى تتيحها لنا البرامج الانشائيه .
ارجو ان تكون وضحت الصورة .
تقبل تحياتى 
*


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم...لماذا يتم حذف مشاركتى وهى فى صميم الموضوع تصميم الابراج وبرنامج الettabs؟؟؟؟؟؟ممكن توضيح
> 
> ويعنى ايه مش فى تسلسل الموضوع؟؟؟؟ وان كانت عبارات الشكر وحشة بلاش منها؟؟؟ دى مجرد وسيلة بنعبر بيها عن تقديرنا للمهندس اسامة لا اكثر
> 
> ولو السؤال مش فى المكان المناسب يا ريت حضرتك يا بشمهندس خالد تقوللى احط السؤال فى اى موضوع؟؟؟؟



عليكم السلام
الاخ الفاضل ...
في تسلسل الموضوع يعني انك لا تطرح سؤال عن موضوع لم يتم تناوله بعد ...اذا كنت تابعت الدورة فالمهندس اسامة لا زال في مرحلة رسم الموديل وتصميم السقف عن طريق برنامج السيف ..يعني لم نصل الى موضوع الايتابس بعد ولا الزلازل ...اذا كنت انت تطرح اسئلتك وانا اطرح اسئلتي وفلان وعلان وكل شخص لديه سؤال يطرحه بدعوى ان الموضوع عن الابراج فلا اظن اننا سنخرج بمعلومة مفيدة عدا ان كل شخص قد يجد اجابة لسؤاله وخلاص ... 

ارجو الا نضطر لاغلاق الموضوع ..اعرف ان الطريقة المتبعة هنا ليست كما تعودنا دائما لكن لنحاول قليلا ان تقتصر مشاركاتنا على المفيد والتركيز على الموضوع ونشوف الثمرة


----------



## deadheart333 (19 أبريل 2013)

حضرتك كدة يا بشمهندس خالد هاتخلى الموضوع يقتصر على فئة معينة...يعنى بالشكل دة مهندسين كتير مش هاتدخل الموضوع ...لان حضرتك المهندس غير ملزم انه يمشى واحدة واحدة ...كدة حضرتك الموضوع هايموت مش هيبقى فيه احياء


----------



## خالد الأزهري (19 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> حضرتك كدة يا بشمهندس خالد هاتخلى الموضوع يقتصر على فئة معينة...يعنى بالشكل دة مهندسين كتير مش هاتدخل الموضوع ...لان حضرتك المهندس غير ملزم انه يمشى واحدة واحدة ...كدة حضرتك الموضوع هايموت مش هيبقى فيه احياء



اخي العزيز ...من يريد ان يشكر المهندس اسامة على الدورة القيمة فهناك زر اعجاب موضوع في اول مشاركة ..ولا اظن ان مهندسنا اسامة في حاجة لان يشكره احد وكلنا يدعو له بخير الجزاء ...
من يريد ان يضع مشاركة لا علاقة لها بالموضوع من حيث انها بعيدة عن الموضوع المعلن عنه او لم يشرحها المهندس بالتفصيل فلا اظن شخص حريص على الموضوع سيوافق على بقائها لانها تضر بتسلسل الموضوع واستيعابنا له ... وهذا اتفقنا عليه ووافق عليه المهندس اسامة اول ما بدا الموضوع
من لديه استفسار في شيء شرحه المهندس اسامة او في موضوع تم طرحه في الدورة فالشباب جزاهم الله خير وكذلك المهندس اسامة لا يقصرون في القيام بالواجب
من لديه اقتراح لمحاور جديدة او مواضيع تحتاج التوسع فمرحبا به ....
الموضوع مقتصر على فئة واحدة نعم وهذا ما نريده ...نريد ان يقتصر الموضوع على المستفيدين منه فقط وان شاء الله قريبا سيكون المنتدى كله كذلك وليس في هذا الزام لاي مهندس باي شيء ...اظن ان جميع المهندسين يوافقون على النظام ويحاربون الفوضى


----------



## quty (19 أبريل 2013)

اؤيد تماما رأي المهندس خالد الازهري الوارد بالمشاركه رقم 78- وشكرا لجميع المهندسين المشاركين بالمنتدي


----------



## أسامه نواره (19 أبريل 2013)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الرابع عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب 
*
*Safe totorial 14 الدرس الرابع عشر سيف 12 - YouTube

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 

تقبلوا تحياتى *

تمت الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (19 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
ممكن رفع الفديوهات على الميديا فايير وتكرر طلبي بهذا الموضوع ولم تتم الاجابة علية
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (20 أبريل 2013)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس اسامه انا استفدت كتير من حضرتك . ويا ريت تستخدم برنامج perform 3D *


----------



## pesso1234 (20 أبريل 2013)

لماذا يقوم برنامج سيف بالاغلاق عند التصدير منه الى الاكسل مع أن النسخة التى تعمل عليها سيادتكم لم تغلق عند التصدير برجاء التكرم برفع النسخة التى تعملون عليها سيادتكم


----------



## E_alsabri (20 أبريل 2013)

شكرا" لكم


----------



## deadheart333 (20 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم.... مافائدة ال UCS COORDINATE فى برنامج السيف وكيف استخدمها ؟؟؟؟ اريد مثلا رسم بلاطة مائلة


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 أبريل 2013)

أرجو أضافه الدرس رقم 14 علي صفحه أخي: أحبك في الله و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ergapr (21 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة مهندس أسامة 
الناس اللي بتسأل على رفع الدروس على الميديا فاير او 4shared
للتحميل من Youtube بأفضل جودة وأقل حجم
ضع حرفي ss قبل youtube.com ليصبح الرابط مثلا
www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=0Dl60cYsTtI
اختار من الجانب الصيغة WebM 720p
مثال لرابط مباشر للحلقة 14 بحجم 108 ميجا بايت
يدعم الاستكمال والتحميل بالسرعة الكاملة
مثل الصورة المرفقة
شكرا مرة أخرى


----------



## نبعة المدينة (21 أبريل 2013)

ergapr قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات القيمة مهندس أسامة
> الناس اللي بتسأل على رفع الدروس على الميديا فاير او 4shared
> للتحميل من Youtube بأفضل جودة وأقل حجم
> ضع حرفي ss قبل youtube.com ليصبح الرابط مثلا
> ...


نعم جيد ولكن كيف لباقي الحلقات 11+12+13


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (21 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم.... مافائدة ال UCS COORDINATE فى برنامج السيف وكيف استخدمها ؟؟؟؟ اريد مثلا رسم بلاطة مائلة



اخى العزيز ممكن لو سمحت تقولى ازاى ارفقت الصورة بالمشاركة لانى عندى بعض المشاكل اود ان استفسر عنها ولم اتمكن من رفع الصور فى المشاركة ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ وجزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## deadheart333 (21 أبريل 2013)

eng/ahmed99 قال:


> اخى العزيز ممكن لو سمحت تقولى ازاى ارفقت الصورة بالمشاركة لانى عندى بعض المشاكل اود ان استفسر عنها ولم اتمكن من رفع الصور فى المشاركة ؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛؛ وجزاك اللة خيرا



بص يا خى الغالى انت الاول عندك زر فى الكيبورد اسمه prtsc دة علشان تحفظ صورة من على الجهاز تمام كدة يا غالى...الزر دة هتلاقيه فوق على يمين الكيبورد...وبعد كدة تجيب الpaint فى الجهاز بردة ...اول ماتفتح صفحة الpaint تدوس على خيار paste وبعد كدة تسبف الصورة فى المكان اللى انت عايزه على الجهاز...وبعد كدة تروح لموقع رفع صور زى دة حضرتك العملاق لتحميل الصور وترفع الصورة ...بعد ماترفع الرابط هايديك رابط تمام تحفظ الرابط دة عندك فى اى حتة مؤقتا ....تيجى هنا بقى فى المنتدى وتكتب اللى انت عايزه وهتلاقى فوق خيار اسمه (ادراج صورة) تدوس عليه وتدخل الرابط اللى انت اخدته قبل كدة وتحطه وهتلاقى الصورة اترفعت معاك ...جرب الليلة دى كلها وقوللى


----------



## deadheart333 (21 أبريل 2013)

deadheart333 قال:


> السلام عليكم.... مافائدة ال UCS COORDINATE فى برنامج السيف وكيف استخدمها ؟؟؟؟ اريد مثلا رسم بلاطة مائلة



اى حد من المهندسين حبايب قلبى لو عارف يدردش معايا؟؟؟


----------



## أحبك في الله (21 أبريل 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> أرجو أضافه الدرس رقم 14 علي صفحه أخي: أحبك في الله و جزاكم الله خيرا



تم الرفع وأسف علي التأخير 
الدرس الرابع عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 14 - Download - 4shared - Mahmoud


----------



## ayelamayem77 (21 أبريل 2013)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (24 أبريل 2013)

safe tutorial part 1الدرس الحادى عشر - برنامج السيف 1.rar الدرس الحادى عشر
الدرس السادس - اتوكاد.rar الدرس السادس


----------



## مصطفى كريم (25 أبريل 2013)

أحبك في الله قال:


> تم رفع الدرس السابع بأعلي جودة صورة متاحه علي الرابط المجمع
> 4shared - دورة الزلازل م-أسامه نوارة - shared folder - free file sharing and storage
> بالنسبة لتأخير الصوت فهذا من التسجيل الأصلي وليس له علاقة بالرفع
> بالنسبة لمستخدمي ال VLC player يمكن تعديل الصوت عن طريق ال Track Synchronization ووضع القيمة تقريباً 30 ثانية.
> بالغ الشكر للمهندس أسامه ونتمني التسجيل بإستخدام برنامج أخر وليكن Camtasia



شكرا جزيلا ولكن بعد تجربة يجب الضبط على 100 ثانية


----------



## أسامه نواره (26 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الخامس عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب 
*http://cc.cc/nd9E* 
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## أحبك في الله (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخواني الأفاضل
أنا محتار بين رفع المحاضرة ال 15 بأعلي جوده (502MByte)
أو الجوده الأقل قليلاً (179MByte)
علماً بأن إحتماليه رفع أعلي جوده من أول مرة صعب وسيحتاج إلي محاولات عدة وبالتالي وقت أطول
القرار لكم


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أبريل 2013)

أعلى جودة الله يكرمك حتو ولو أخد وقت


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (26 أبريل 2013)

هو حضرتك بتنزل ملف اليوتيوب ولا معاك الملف الاصلى؟


----------



## beshoy111 (26 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على مجهودك يا بشمهندس اسامة وربنا يقويك وتكمل باقى الدروس ولكن لى بعض الاستفسارات ارجو الاجابة عليها 
1- هو احنا ندخل فى موديل السيف ندخل الاعمدة بعد حساب قطاعاتها بال area method ولا زى حضرتك ندخل العمود كمبدائى بقطاع صغير ثم يتم تصميم الاعمدة بعد ذلك ثم يتم الرجوع وادخال الاعمدة بقطاعتها كاملة على الوديل ثم نبدا بتسليح البلاطة واخراج نتائج الترخيم وخلافة حيث ان فى الدرس الرابع عشر لم اتاكد من من حضرتك بخصوص هذة النقطة بالتحديد 
2- لو عندى برج زى اللى موجود فى الئح فية بدرومين وارضى ومتكرر هل تصميم الاعمدة يكون على اكبر ردود افعال من هذة الادوار واضربة فى عددد الادوار ولا الادق يتم التصميم على حسب ردو افعال كل دور وبعدين اجمعهم على ردود الافعال القادمة من المتكرر 
3- حضرتك لحد دلوقتى موضعتش النظام المقاول للزلازل طيب حضرتك هذا النظام مش المفروض احطة اولا بطريقة تقريبية على موديل السيف فى بداية الحل مع الاعمدة ولا حضرتك بتاجلها الى ان تدخل على الايتاب ؟ 
4- بالنسبة لعمل check punching على الاعمدة هل يتم عملها من البرنامج ؟ لان البرنامج بيحل طبقا للكود الامريكى يعنى قصدى هل حساب السيف فى ال punch يقترب من نتائج الكود المصرى وخصوصا النقطة الخاصة بنقل العزوم من البلاطة الى الاعمدة 
5-فى الحلقة الرابعة عشر (14) حضرتك جبت كثافة الحوائط فقسمت على المساحة الصافية للدور مطروح منها مساحة المناور طيب لية مطرحناش كمان المساحة الموجود بها السلالم اليس هذة فتححات فى الدور حتى حضرتك حليت الموديل حطيت مكان السلالم فتحات فى السقف 
وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وارجو من حضرتك عمل النظام الزلزى ويكون بة fram action وتوضيح لنا كيف عند حل النموذج على الايتاب يتم تعريف البرنامج بانها كمرة fram action وتختلف عن الكمرات الاخرى العادية 
ربنا يقوى حضرتك ويبارك فيك لما تبذلة من جهد فى رفعة شان المهندس المدنى وخصوصا حديثى التخرج


----------



## mahmoud103 (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم يا بشمهندس اسامة

والله يعجز لساني عن شكر حضرتك لهذا الكم من المعلومات الغير موجود في اي مكان اخر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

واحب ان اقول طريقة سهلة لتحميل الفيديوهات باعلي جودة وبمساحة معقولة وداعمة للاستكمال كان قد ذكرها احد المهندسين في الموقع جزاه الله خيرا

مثال هذا رابط الدرس الخامس عشر 


```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ovetNuWdpg
```

‫الدرس الخامس عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 15‬‎ - YouTube


سوف اضع ss قبل كلمة youtube

ليصبح الرابط 


```
http://www.ssyoutube.com/watch?v=0ovetNuWdpg
```

Free Download from Rapidshare, FileFactory. Free Download Videos from 
Youtube, Google, Metacafe - SaveFrom.net

واضغط علي كلمة more الموجودة يمين الصفحة وسوف نجد هذه الجودات للفيديو

FLV 240p

FLV 360p

FLV 480p


MP4 360p

MP4 720p


WebM 360p

WebM 480p

WebM 720p


3GP 144p

3GP 240p






MP4 720p مساحتها 504 ميجا بايت ( كبيرة جدا )


WebM 720p مساحتها 231 ميجا بايت ( مساحة معقولة بجودة ممتازة )

ويمكن تقليل الجودة الي WebM 480p ومساحتها 105 ميجا بايت ولكن الافضل هي 720p


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (26 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم
شكرا جزيلا يامهندس اسامة على الجهد المبذول وياريت من حضرتك توضيح اختيار قيم الهطول التي نقارن بها بالنسبة للكود الامريكي ACI-code
جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (27 أبريل 2013)

مجهود خرافى ومعلومات قيمة بشمهندس أسامه  مهما قلت لن أوفيك شكرك 
كنت أحد متابعى الموضوع الخاص بهذا المشروع ولكن منذ فتره صغيره وكنت أجد صعوبه فى فهم بعض المعلومات أو بمعنى أدق فى الإلمام بكل المعلومات لأنى لم أتابع الموضوع خطوه بخطوه من البدايه -- ولكن هذا الشرح الفيديو رائع 
وجارى تحضير Presentation خاصه بالزلازل أقوم بتجميع كل ما قلته حضرتك فى المحاضرات ومجرد الإنتهاء منها سوف أرفعها على المنتدى لإعتمادها من حضرتك وتعم الفائدة للجميع 

مع خالص تحياتى لحضرتك


----------



## sherif_2007 (27 أبريل 2013)

*
المحاضرة 15 ممتازة جدا يابشمهندس أسامة حضرتك فكرتنى بدكتور كان بيدرس لى فى رابعة مدنى*
*كان بيشرح 3 محاضرات مثلاً ويعمل محاضرة تجميعى لـ 3 محاضرات اللى فاتوا .. *
*أنا عندى إقتراح لو ينفع حضرتك تعمل محاضرات كلام عام أقصد كلام عن الشغل فى المواقع*
*و أهم المشكلات فى الموقع و طريقة التعامل مع أفراد الموقع و معلومات عن الإجراءات الورقية *
*فى المجمعة مثلا وغيره .. المعلومات دى هتفيدنا جدا وخصوصاً إننا لسه مهندسين فريش *
*بندور على المعلومة فى اى مكان و محتاجين شخص خبرة فى الإنشاءات زى حضرتك كده ..*

*شكراً جزيلاً ... ياريت نعرف رأيك فى الموضوع ده ..*
​


----------



## plh]m (30 أبريل 2013)

أنا عندى مشكله مع السيف لما استورد رسمة الاوتوكاد وبعد كده ارسم الكمرات والاعمدة واحط الاحمال واعمل runدائما يطلع erorrفى ملف الاوتوكاد وميعملش run ولا بتظهر نتائج. لو في حد عنده نسخة سليمة ياريت يرفعها وجزتكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 مايو 2013)

ارجو المساعده (السؤال خاص ببرنامج safe v12.3.2 ) السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته ( عند عمل حائط في برنامج السيف تظهر المشكله في عدم تمثيل أي منع للحركه عند الدور العلوي كما في المرفق ) الرابط:1 - Download - 4shared


----------



## ayelamayem77 (1 مايو 2013)

المهندس/الفاضل أسامه نواره:
لقد أستمعت الي الدروس من 1 الي 10 و أستفدت كثيرا و لي ملاحظه بعد أذن حضرتك عند أستخدام الvertical offset لتخفيض جزء من البلاطه لابد من مراعاه الشرط التالي الموجود في موقع الcsi بضروره الرجوع للقائمه Advanced Modeling Options و عمل un-check Ignore Vertical Offsets,

ارجو مراجعه الرابط التالي:

https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/safe/Modeling+slabs+with+variable+elevation


----------



## أسامه نواره (1 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس السادس عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب 
*‫الدرس السادس عشر - برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 16‬‎ - YouTube*
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## eng_m.magdi (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م / أسامه نواره وعندي سؤال أنا شغال على برنامج saif 12 وعندما اضع كمرات L SEC ثم أعملها ASSIGN+BEAM DATA+INSERTION POINT+(أعلم صح)MIRROR ABOUT LOCAL 2 AXIS لم يحدث شيئ يعني الكمرات مش بيتغير فيها حاجه


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس السابع عشرلبرنامج السيف مقسم على جزئيين على اليوتيوب 
الجزء الاول *

*Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 1 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - YouTube

الجزء الثانى 

*
*Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 2 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - YouTube


ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (3 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Mukhallad Murad (3 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا يامهندس اسامة على الجهد المبذول وممكن ملف الدرس السادس عشر قطاعات الاعمدة
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## أسامه نواره (3 مايو 2013)

م.مخلد المدني قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا جزيلا يامهندس اسامة على الجهد المبذول وممكن ملف الدرس السادس عشر قطاعات الاعمدة
> تقبل تحياتي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله 
اليك كل ملفات الاوتكاد وطبعا هى ناقصه ولاتصلح أن تكون لوحات انشائيه للمشروع وارجو ان تساعدنى فى رسم قطاعات الاعمده بنفس الطريقه التى قمت أنا بشرحها حتى نستطيع اعداد الرسومات النهائيه للمشروع حتى تكون مرجع للاخوه الزملاء 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## eng_ahmed.m1991 (4 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم 

لو سمحت يا باشمهندس اسامه 
انا عندي البحر (SPAN ) كبير جدا و طلع UNSAFE Deflection لان ده منشأ هيتاثر بالترخيم يعني الحاله بتاع (L/480 )

وحضرتك لما جيت تحل ودخلت على قائمه RUN في البرنامج 
وبعدين دخلنا على CRACKING 
حطينا MIN R.F COMP =0.0 
بس انا في المشروع ده وخدها بقيمه وعايز احطها عشان تقللي قيمه الترخيم شويه !!
ممكن حضرتك تقلي احطها ازاي وايه اشتراطات الكود المصري فيها ؟؟*


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 مايو 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مرفق ملف الدرس السابع عشرلبرنامج السيف مقسم على جزئيين على اليوتيوب
> الجزء الاول *
> 
> ...


توجد مشكله عند الدقيقه ال16 في الجزء الاول حيث لا يعمل الملف بعد هذه الدقيقه (أستخدمت الملف المرفق علي موقع أخي أحبك في الله و لا أدري ما السبب)


----------



## karamallah (4 مايو 2013)

توجد مشكلة فى الصوت فى الجزء الأول من المحاضرة السابعة عشر بعد التنزيل من اليوتيوب


----------



## quty (4 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس اسامه علي الشرح المميز ولي ملاحظه بسيطه وهي وجود drop panel (علي العمود المجاور للعمود الدائري علي المحور الرأسي ) بالملف اللي حضرتك شغال عليه لانها تقلل من قيم الترخيم الفعلي للبلاطه وشكرا جزيلا لحضرتك


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (4 مايو 2013)

فى مشكلة يابشمهندسين فى الصوت فى الفيديو 16 والفيديو الثانى من الفيديو السابع عشر


----------



## أحبك في الله (4 مايو 2013)

ayelamayem77 قال:


> توجد مشكله عند الدقيقه ال16 في الجزء الاول حيث لا يعمل الملف بعد هذه الدقيقه (أستخدمت الملف المرفق علي موقع أخي أحبك في الله و لا أدري ما السبب)



الملفان يعملان جيداً
جرب حضرتك كده تنزله تاني ولو أي حد من الإخوه واجه نفس المشكله سأقوم بإعادة الرفع إن شاء الله


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس السابع عشرلبرنامج السيف كاملا على اليوتيوب 

‫الدرس السابع عشر- برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 17‬‎ - YouTube
**
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (5 مايو 2013)

عن اذن البشمهندسين اللى نزلوا الفيديو السادس عشر والسابع عشر والصوت موجود فيهم ياريت يرفعوها على اى سرفر لانى بجد نزلت الفيديوهات باعلى دقه موجودة واكتر من مرة والصوت مش شغال خالص وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## م/محمد الهندي (5 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسامه نواره (5 مايو 2013)

*لسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس الثامن عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب 
*
*‫الدرس الثامن عشر - برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 18‬‎ - YouTube
**
ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## sherif_2007 (6 مايو 2013)

" كل واحد عارف كلمتين بيخبى على زميله "

جملة إختصرت مقدمة ممتازة , شكراً يا بشمهندس


----------



## abumalik13156 (6 مايو 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> عن اذن البشمهندسين اللى نزلوا الفيديو السادس عشر والسابع عشر والصوت موجود فيهم ياريت يرفعوها على اى سرفر لانى بجد نزلت الفيديوهات باعلى دقه موجودة واكتر من مرة والصوت مش شغال خالص وجزاكم الله كل خير




جرب استعمال هذا الموقع http://www.savevid.com/

اقوم بتحميل الحلقات عن طريقة .
التحميل المباشر من اليوتيوب كان بيعمل نفس المشكلة معي .
بالتوفيق


----------



## احمد خليل2006 (7 مايو 2013)

المهندس / أسامه 
بعدالتحيه..
برجاء توضيح على اى اساس يتم وضع الحوائط فى المبنى ومتى يحتاج المبنى لمثل هذه الحوائط . اذاكنت اريد حساب center of rigidity للمعمارى اللى فى المثال الخاص بكم مع وجود أكثر من حائط فى المعمارى.


----------



## eng/ahmed99 (7 مايو 2013)

مهندس اسامة نوارة السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة /لك كل التحية والتقديرعلى المجهود الكبير والاخراج الرائع والحس الهندسى المتميز لهذة الدورة والتى سيتعلم منها الكثير والكثير من المهندسين واسال اللة تعالى ان يجعل هذا العمل فىميزان حسناتك وان يجزيك خيرا على ما تعلمة لنا ........لى بعض الاسئلة ولى بعضالاشياء التى اتمنى ان تتطرق اليها فى هذة الدورة اثناء الشرح
اولا: كيفية اختيار النظام الانشائى المقاوم للزلازل نظام الفريم سيستم حضرتك قولت انة بيتم بناء على المنطقة الزلزالية وارتفاع المبنى هل منالممكن ان يتم الاعتماد فقط على ال shearwallوالكور فى مقاومة الزلازل واعتبار ان الاعمدة تتحمل احمال راسية فقط وفى هذةالحالة لا التزم باشتراطات الكود الخاصة بالفريم (بعض الزملاء بيعمل 2 موديل الاول فية الكور وحوائط القص fixed مع القعدة وبيعمل الاعمدة hing ودا بياخد منة تصميم الحوائط والكور والثانى بيعمل موديل فية الاعمدة والحوائطوالكور fixed  ودابيصمم علية الاعمدة هل الطريقة دى صح ) 
ثانيا : طول فاصل التمدد هل يجب الالتزام بالطول المحدد فى الكود يعنى الامريكى اقصى طول 60 متر والمصرى 45متر ولو هالتزم بالكود واعمل الفاصل لازم احط سيستم للزلازل لكل جزء طبعا (لو المبنى مسطحة كبير ممكن يكون 4 او 6 اجزاء) ولازم طبعا احسب عرض الفاصل بين كل جزئين من المبنى (اعتقد ان التكلفة هاتكون كبيرة ) او الافضل ادخلتاثير الحرارة والغى الفاصل مع العلم ان المبنى فى منطقة حارة مثل دول الخليج مثلا او منطقة باردة ويا ريت حضرتك اثناء الدورة تقولنا ازاى ندخل تاثير الحرارة 
ثالثا: انا عندى جراج مكون من بدرومين (كل بدروم 3 متر ) تحت الارض ومنسوب ا لمياة الجوفية عالى (مترونص من سطح الارض) عايز اعرف ازاى ادرس uplift على اللبشة وعلى فاصل التمدد حيث يوجد فاصل تمدد فى المبنى لان الطول كبير 200متر وهل الافضل اعمل الفاصل فى الاعمدة وجدران البدروم فقط فوق اللبشة ولا اعملة كمانفى اللبشة ولا الغية افضل واخد تاثير الحرارة مع العلم ان الجزء دا مش هايكون معرضللحرارة كتير لانة مدفون تحت الارض 
ويا ريت لو حضرتك فى المثال اللى بتشرح علية لو قللت دورين من المتكرروعملت فى البرج بدرومين لكى ندرس تاثير uplift حتى تعم الفائدة اكون شاكر جدا لحضرتك
رابعا : ذكرت حضرتك فى المحاضرة 18 كيفية حساب حديد التسليح لمقاومة punching shear حضرتك ذكرت قطر الكانات والمسافة والعدد ولم ت ذكر حضرتك كيفية حساب طول الكانات(هل توخذ مساوية لعرض العمود ام ماذا) ولم تذكر حضرتك قطروعددالحديد الطولى داخل الكانات 
خامسا :لما ادخل الموديل على الايتاب واصمم الاعمدة كمية الحديدالناتجة من البرنامج هايتم توزيعها بانتظام على محيط العمود مع ان بعض الاعمدةاحيانا بيكون عليها B.M كبيرجدا فى احد الاتجاهين والاتجاة الاخر بيكون المومنت ضعيف او لو عندى مثلا عمود محمل علية كابولى من اتجاة واحد هايكون العزم كلة فى اتجاة الكابولى ..... هل الافضل اركز الحديد فى اتجاة العزم ولا اخد مساحة الحديد الناتجة من البرنامجواوزعها بانتظام على محيط العمود 

اعلم اننى قد اطلت عليك كثيرا ولكن عذرا فهذة الاسئلة انا ابحث عناجابات لها كل التحية والتقدير لاستاذنا الكبير م/ اسامة وكل القائمين والمشاركين فى هذا المنتدى الرائع :73::73::73::73:


----------



## engmohameedsalah (9 مايو 2013)

بناء على كلام المهندس اسامه انا مستعد نبدا فى برمجه برنامج مثل الساب وندعو كل اللى ليهم فى البرمجه يشاركونا فى الموضوع


----------



## eng_m.magdi (9 مايو 2013)

بالله عليكم يا جماعة ياريت حد ينزل الدرس السادس عشر (16) كل لما بنزله بينزل mp4 H أو M4a ومش بيشتغل ونزلتله برامج كتير تانية إشتغل لكن بدون صوت نرجو المساعدة بالله عليكم


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (9 مايو 2013)

اه فعلا والله الدرس السادس عشر مفيش صوت خالص الباقى نزلتهم بصوت لكن ال16 مفيش خالص


----------



## abumalik13156 (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم /
شكرا لك مهندسنا القدير وبارك الله فيك .

اسئلتي /
1. عند ادخال احمال الجدران لماذا يتم رسم خط الجدران الخارجية على الحد الخارجي للمبني وليس في سنتر الجدار .
2. من اين نحصل على قيم creep coefficient و shrikage starin طبقا للكود الامريكي .
3. رجاء : ارجو ان يتم شرح البلاطة الهوردي بعد الفلات السلاب وقبل الانتقال لبرنامج الايتابس .


----------



## egoze (12 مايو 2013)

يا ريت يا بشمهندس توضيح كيفيه وضع تسليح الكمرات في السيف من حيث عدد اقطار الحديد العلوي و السفلي و الاساور في الكمر ه جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ayelamayem77 (16 مايو 2013)

حتي يعود المهندس/أسامه نواره
قمت بتجميع بعض من أوامر برنامج السيف الذي قام بشرحها أستاذنا الفاضل في ال18 حلقه الماضيه في الملف المرفق
الرابط:
http://www.mediafire.com/?4zbgbdm3bhuk1da


----------



## ahmed helal2013 (18 مايو 2013)

بانتظار باقى الحلقات وربنا يعينك وياريت حضرتك تزود عدد الحلقات لان فى طلبة كتير مستنية الحلقات دى وحابة تعمل عن طريقها شغل ممتاز فى مشروع التخرج وحضرتك عارف ان الدكاترة ف الجامعات مش بيعلمونا كل حاجة انا تابعت دورة البرج التطبيقى بتاعة حضرتك لاكن الفيديوهات فادت اكتر فياريت حضرتك تكسفها بحيث تكون خلصانة ف اقرب وقت


----------



## أسامه نواره (22 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس التاسع عشرلبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب

**Safe tutorial الدرس التاسع عشر لبرنامج السيف 12 - YouTube **

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *

تمت الاضافة الى اول الموضوع


----------



## usama_usama2003 (24 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم
عمل رائع
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك

حضرتك ذكرت ان في حالة اللبشة عند عمل check punch فإن الحمل الموجود داخل المسار d/2 يزود من Punch shear stress 
هو المفروض انه مبيدخلش في حساب punch stress ؟؟؟؟
لان شكل الانهيار يقول ان المساحه داخل المسار d/2 لم تكن مؤثرة بل يجب طرح قيمة الحمل الموجود في تلك المساحه بعد تعديلها لـ d بدلا من d/2 لانها في السطح العلوي للبلاطه ثم حساب الحمل الواقع عليها وطرحه من الحمل المسبب لل punch
فما رأي حضرتك في هذا الكلام ؟


----------



## hoiymn (24 مايو 2013)

[h=2]رد: دوره عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف -للمهندس أسامه نواره[/h]*السلام عليكم /
شكرا لك مهندسنا القدير وبارك الله فيك وفي مجهودك الكبير اللذي أستفاد منه الكثير من المهندسين سوى حديثي الخبرة أو قديمها، اللهم إجعلها في ميزان حسناتك...... آمين يارب العالمين



نرجوا ان يتم شرح البلاطة الهوردي one-way & two way ribbed slab بعد الفلات السلاب وقبل الانتقال لبرنامج الايتابس . لحين تفعيل برنامج Etabs 2013 بالكراك المناسب. حتى تكون الفائدة شاملة وكامله في تطبيق الدورة بإستخدام برنامج Etabs 2013....مع الشكر الجزيل.*​


----------



## eng_hosni (25 مايو 2013)

تم رفع المحاضرة على ال 4shared وهحاول ارفع باقي المحاضرات باذن الله


Safe tutorial الدرس التاسع عشر لبرنامج السيف 12 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


----------



## eng_hosni (25 مايو 2013)

المحاضرة الثامنة عشر على ال 4shared 


الدرس الثامن عشر - برنامج السيف Safe Tutorial Part 18 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni



المحاضرة السابعة عشر على ال 4shared الجزء الاول

Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 1 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


المحاضرة السابعة عشر الجزء الثاني


Safe tutorial Lesson 17 part 2 الدرس السابع عشر للسيف الجزء - Download - 4shared - eng hosni




المحاضرة السادسة عشر على ال 4hsared


http://www.4shared.com/video/jNJZrLtE/___-___Safe_Tutorial_Part_16.html


----------



## eng.ahmed17 (26 مايو 2013)

شرح أكثر من رائع أستاذى الفاضل مهندس / أسامه -- وجزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه لنا 

ولكن عندى ملحوظه صغيره فى الدرس الثامن عشر فى الدقيقه 46.26 
حضرتك لما جيت تحسب قيمة ال Max. design shear stress طبقاً للطريقه التقريبية فى الكود المصرى بالضرب فى المعامل بيتا (1.15) للعمود الداخلى - حضرتك ضربت ال Q فى 1.15 ونسيت تقسم على (bo * d)

إذن 
q = (1.15 * 41.319) / (2.432 * .208) = 95 t/m2

وتعتبر قيمه قليله برده بالنسبه للمحسوبه من البرنامج زى ما حضرتك قلت الأفضل الإعتماد على البرنامج


----------



## Engineer86 (27 مايو 2013)

ارجو تبيين كيفية تصميم سقف طابق ارضي او سقف طابق اول ابيت عادي مسنودا على الجدران العادية فقط من دون اية اعمدة وعلى برنامج السيف. شاكرا لك تعاونك معي...


----------



## boushy (29 مايو 2013)

الدرس التاسع عشر لايمكن تحميلة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## mahmoud103 (29 مايو 2013)

boushy قال:


> الدرس التاسع عشر لايمكن تحميلة ؟؟؟؟



Free Download from Rapidshare, FileFactory. Free Download Videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe - SaveFrom.net

انتظر التحميل واختار الجودة من علي يمين الصفحة

وشخصيا افضل هذه الجودة
WebM 720p


----------



## أسامه نواره (29 مايو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مرفق ملف الدرس العشرون لبرنامج السيف على اليوتيوب

**Safe toturail v12 الدرس العشرون لبرنامج السيف 12 - YouTube

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم ان شاء الله 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


تمت الاضافة الى المشاركة الاولى


----------



## usama_usama2003 (30 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذنا الفاضل
بالنسبة للبند 6-2-5-8-3 الخاص بتكبير قوة الشير لأخذ تأثير العزوم Beta 
هل يتم تطبيقة في حالة الفلات المنتظمة الشكل فقط ( توزيع الاعمده ) .. ام في جميع الانواع


----------



## ayelamayem77 (4 يونيو 2013)

المهندس/الفاضل أسامه نواره :

أرجو مراجعه الرابط التالي و الخاص بتغيير منسوب البلاطه في أماكن معينه مثل الحمامات 

https://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/safe/Modeling+slabs+with+variable+elevationو يلاحظ بضروره عدم تفعيل الخيار الموجود في advance modeling options> ignore vertical offset in non p/t modelsمما يولد قوي شد كبيره علي بلاطه الحمام في هذه الحاله مما يعطي نتائج حديد تسليح كبيره عن اللازم فما رأي حضرتك ؟؟و خاصه أذا كانت البلاطه المهبطه طرفيه و قيمه فرق المنسوب =15cm
الرابط التالي لمثال علي برنامج safe v12.3.2 يوضح ما سبق 

http://www.gulfup.com/?pS9dnv


----------



## usama_usama2003 (4 يونيو 2013)

الرابط الصحيح باخي م ايمن الخاص بتهبيط البلاطة
http://wiki.csiberkeley.com/display/safe/Modeling+slabs+with+variable+elevation


----------



## eng_hosni (6 يونيو 2013)

تم رفع المحاضرة 20 + المحاضرة 15 على ال 4shared

المحاضرة 20


Safe Tutorial Part 20 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni

المحاضرة 15

Safe Tutorial Part 15 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


----------



## eng_hosni (6 يونيو 2013)

تم رفع المحاضرتين ال 13 ، وال 14 على ال 4shared

المحاضرة 13

Safe Tutorial Part 13 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni

المحاضرة 14

Safe Tutorial Part 14 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


----------



## eng_hosni (7 يونيو 2013)

تم رفع المحاضرة 10 على ال 4shared

Safe Tutorial Part 10 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


تم رفع المحاضرة 11 على ال 4shared
safe tutorial part 11 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni

تم رفع المحاضرة 12 على ال 4shared

Safe Tutorial Part 12 - Download - 4shared - eng hosni


----------



## eng_yousryahmed (8 يونيو 2013)

أسامه نواره قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> معذره على الخطأ مرفق الدرس الخامس على المديافير
> ط§ظ„ط¯ط±ط³ ط§ظ„ط®ط§ظ…ط³ - ط§ظ„ظ†ط¸ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰.rar
> تقبل تحياتى



هو المهندس اسامه نواره حل لبشه هذا المبني ياريت لو حلها ياريت الرابط


----------



## أسامه نواره (23 يونيو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله **
اشكر كل من سأل على وأنا بخير والحمد لله 
ولكن توجد ظروف خاصة هى التى شغلتنى عن التسجيل وان شاء الله مستمريين فى الدوره الى نهايتها 
تقبلوا تحياتى *


----------



## agent1001 (3 يوليو 2013)

بشمهندس (( اسامة نوارة )) ... يكفى الدعاء للك عن سرد اى عبارات للشكر ... اتاك الله من لدنه علما وفضلا 

لو وقت حضرتك يسمح كان ليا استفسار .. فى الفيديو التاسع عن وضع احمال السلالم على البلاطة 

* بالنسبة لسلم الهروب ... حضرتك وضعت احماله كحمل خطى محموله على البلاطة ... يعنى البلاطه هيا الركيزة لسلم الهروب 

* هو مش المفروض لو احنا هنصممه بايدينا ... بناخد شريحة تمر بالسلم والبلاطة ... ونعتبر الكمره هيا الركيزه ؟! 

* يعنى المفروض نوقع حمل السلم ده على الكمره مش على البلاطه ؟! 

ضاعف الله علمك بشمهندس اسامة .. وجعله عمل صالح تنتفع به باذن الله


----------



## eng_sa3d (6 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## حمدي شققي (6 يوليو 2013)

المهندس اسامة نوارة المحترم بارك الله بك وبجهوك الجبارة ونحن بانتظارك على احر من الجمر لاتمام ما تبقى من هذه الدورة الرائعة


----------



## messifuad (6 يوليو 2013)

كوووووووووووول


----------



## mysamsunggalaxys2 (7 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## quty (7 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم
غيابك طال مهندسنا القدير /اسامه ارجو ان تكون بخير بارك الله فيك


----------



## هاني علي 26 (8 يوليو 2013)

كل يوم نطمأن انفسنا انه يوجد في بلادنا اساتذه ومعلمين مثل حضرتك نحن نفتخر بكم​


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابوعريشه (8 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## Yehiaosama (10 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eng_m_ser (11 يوليو 2013)

ممكن بعد اذن حضراتكم 1- كتاب او مزكره فى تصميم الshear wallلمقاومه احمال الزلازل والرياح يدويا
2- كود الاحمال المصرى اصدار 2012


----------



## M_Abdelwagid (11 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamed diad (15 يوليو 2013)

مليوووون شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## Engineer86 (16 يوليو 2013)

المهندس المبتكر ال قال:


> فى مشكلة يابشمهندسين فى الصوت فى الفيديو 16 والفيديو الثانى من الفيديو السابع عشر


نفس الشي حصل عندي


----------



## Engineer86 (16 يوليو 2013)

mahmoud103 قال:


> Free Download from Rapidshare, FileFactory. Free Download Videos from Youtube, Google, Metacafe - SaveFrom.net
> 
> انتظر التحميل واختار الجودة من علي يمين الصفحة
> 
> ...



الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## hema81 (20 يوليو 2013)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم اعاده الله علينا جميعا بالخير والبركات 
وكذلك بمناسبه مرور عام تقريبا على البدء فى هذا الموضوع والذى بدأ تحت عنوان " اقتراح مشروع كامل " تحت اشراف استاذنا الفاضل م . اسامه نواره والذى ندعوا الله ان يكون بخير وان يعود الينا لاستكمال هذا العمل حتى تعم الفائده علينا جميعا وتكون له صدقة جاريه تكتب فى ميزان حسناته ان شاء الله . 
وكل عام وانتم بخير
تقبلوا تحياتى 
*


----------



## eng_mohamed sheref (21 يوليو 2013)

هو البشمهندس مش هيكمل الدوره ولا ايه .....احنا منتظرين بفارغ الصبر 
اتمنى انه يكون بخير باذن الله


----------



## gore (23 يوليو 2013)

مسا الخير استاد انور في مجال اعرف امتى منستخدم الدراسة الديناميكية للمبنى


----------



## المهندسة زينة طحان (23 يوليو 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Engineer86 (25 يوليو 2013)

الاستاذ اسامة المحترم:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته, أتسائل أنا و الاعضاء الكرام عن غيابك عنا هذه الفترة ولكنني ارجو ان يكون غيابك فيه خير لك و لنا.
لي سؤالين :
الاول: كنت قد بينت لنا في شرحك انه يجب الانتباه الى محاذير عند حساب ال punching shear و منها وجود beam يصل الى العمود , و قد رأينا انه في تلك الحالة فأن البرنامج لم يحسب ال punching shear , فما هو الحل لحساب ال PUNCHING ؟ 
الثاني : كيف اجعل البرنامج يأخذ العمود الدائري لانه يقوم بتحويله الى مربع او مستطيل.؟

ارجو الاجابة باسرع وقت و لك مني اطيب تحية...


----------



## المهندس عبوود (25 يوليو 2013)

جميل جدا


----------



## eng_az87 (25 يوليو 2013)

مشكورين على الاراء​
​


----------



## Eng / A.E (26 يوليو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا..


----------



## علي حمدان (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم مهندس اسامه نواره شكرا على الشرح الرائع 
ارجو من حضرتك شرح تصميم البلاطات الهوردي المسلحة باتجاه والمسلحة باتجاهين 
ان شالله وذلك لان اسلوبك بالشرح ممتاز جدا


----------



## mohamed diad (29 يوليو 2013)

الف شكر ياا مهندس اسامه ع المجهود الرائع و الاتقان ف توصيل المعلومه :14:


----------



## صلاح المهندس (31 يوليو 2013)

دورة رائعة وشرح ممتاز ودقيق, الشكر الجزيل للأخ المهندس اسامة مع تمنياتي لك بالموفقية والنجاح في كل خطوة, وارجوا ان تكمل جميلك وان تكمل ما بدأتة.


----------



## ابو مطيع (31 يوليو 2013)

تحياتي يالحبيب مجهود مميز


----------



## ENGAYNO (1 أغسطس 2013)

تسلم


----------



## deadheart333 (1 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم ....متى استخدم الthick plate ومتى الغيها؟؟؟


----------



## yakya (2 أغسطس 2013)

:63:*تحياتى لاستاذى المهندس اسامة نوارة* ليت وجود كتاب به امثلة دورة زلازل مفيدة جداً شكراً لكم


----------



## mohamed abdelatey (4 أغسطس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً بارك الله فيك​


----------



## أشرف السوهاجي (5 أغسطس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي حمدان (7 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا للمجهود الرائع ولكن ارجو ان يتم استكمال الدورة لتحقيق النفع الكامل حيث ان اغلب المهندسين لا يقومون باستكمال كل الدورة التي يبدأون بها ولا يشرحوا كل البنود التي ذكرت كخطواط للدورة ان شالله مهندس اسامة ارجو ان تكمل الدورة وتشرحلنا تصميم البلاطه الهوردي وتصميم المشروع المقترح على برنامج الايتابس وتصميم العناصر الانشائية كاملة مثل جدران الشير ول على الايتابس وشكرا جزيلا لكم 
اريد ان اسأل عن اي من المشاريع يجب ان تصمم للزلازل وايها يمكن تصميها فقط احمال راسية بدون تصميم زلزالي ؟ شكرا


----------



## احمد سكولز (7 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يزيدك علم يا استاذنا القدير


----------



## anass81 (8 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي اسامة
سوف يتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع إلى حين عودة المهندس اسامة


----------



## Engineer86 (14 أغسطس 2013)

نحن بانتضار عودته


----------



## civil.eng./eslam (14 أغسطس 2013)

الشغل على الايتاب من المحاضرة كام ؟


----------



## egoze (14 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندسنا القديراسامه نواره و اسال الله ان تكون في تمام الصحه و العافيه 
لدي سوال في الدوره في الدرس الثامن عشر عن punching for flat ال moment حضرتك ذكرت في الدرس علشان نعمل manual check منجيب ال moment عن طريق الفاره من show slab forces/stress , و نقراء المومنت من ال face of column , و لكن لم استطع اطلاقا ايجاد هذه القيم التي يو جدها البرنامج فارجوك توضيح كيف نجد القيم المطابقه لقيم البرنامج التي تظهر عندما نضغط right click on column في punching check 
اشكرك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bilaltablat (18 أغسطس 2013)

merci


----------



## egoze (19 أغسطس 2013)

تعديل بسيط على المشاركه 
جزاك الله خيرا يا مهندسنا القديراسامه نواره و اسال الله ان تكون في تمام الصحه و العافيه 
لدي سوال في الدوره في الدرس الثامن عشر عن punching for flat ال moment حضرتك ذكرت في الدرس علشان نعمل manual check منجيب ال moment عن طريق الفاره من show slab forces/stress , و نقراء المومنت من from face of column *d/2* , و لكن لم استطع اطلاقا ايجاد هذه القيم التي يو جدها البرنامج فارجوك توضيح كيف نجد القيم المطابقه لقيم البرنامج التي تظهر عندما نضغط right click on column في punching check 
هل ابنوخذ STRIP بقيمه L/2 من كل span علشان تقراء المومنت و لا بس لكل متر بدون اخذ قيمه strip كامل بمسافه L/2 من كل باكيه ... ارجوك ارجوك يا مهندسنا القدير توضيح الفكره
لاني بدي اطولهن من الساب و الايتاب.و لكي اتاكد انه القيم التي اقرئها صحيه لكي اعمل manual check punching 
و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير انشاء الله


----------



## Ahmed_omran (22 أغسطس 2013)

طال غيابك مهندس اسامه ...في انتظار ابداعاتك


----------



## Els3id Fathy (22 أغسطس 2013)

طال الغياب يا رب تكون بخير


----------



## eng.sami maqdisi (22 أغسطس 2013)

مشتاقين لسماع صوتك الطيب


----------



## freevigo (31 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم .... انا مهندس جديد فى المنتدى ( عضو غير فعال مع الاسف ) و ممكن دى تكون اول مشاركة لية بس انا عاوز اشكر كل المهندسين اللى بيقدموا معلومات مفيدة جدا جدا جدا فى المنتدى لكل المهندسين اللى ماعندهمش خبرة فى التصميم اللى انا واحد منهم. وان شاء الله انا بحاول اطور معلوماتى عن التصميم واكون عضو فعال معاكم ( انا كنت شغال فى مصر مهندس تنفيذ و دلوقتى اتنقلت الى دبى اشتغلت مهندس تصميم بس عملت امتحان فى البلدية لارضى و اربع ادوار و الحمد لله نجحت فى الامتحان و دة بفضل ربنا و المعلومات اللى انا استفتدها من المنتدى المحترم دة و خصوصا من المهندس اسامة نوارة و هعمل امتحان ارضى و 12 قريبا ان شاء الله و اتمنى اى مهندس عندة معلومات عن امتحانات البلدية لل 12 دور ياريت يدلنى عليها جزاه الله خيرا............. بارك الله فيكم جميعا .


----------



## juan (7 سبتمبر 2013)

الاستاذ والمعلم الحبيب اسامة نوارة
فعلاً كلمات الشكر تعجز عن التعبير عن مدى الامتنان لشخصكم الكريم على هذه المحاضرات التي لا تقدر بثمن
من دون مبالغة محاضراتك بالنسبة لي حجر اساس في الدخول لعلم التصميم وقد غيرت من نظرتي للبرامج الهندسية حيث قدمتها لنا باسلوب مختلف تماما عما عهدناه، نحن امام استاذ جليل يقدم خلاصة خبرته بلا مقابل، نحتسب أجرك عند الله، وأدعي لك كلما شاهدت محاضراتك
وكلي لهفة وتوق الى المزيد من عطائك استاذي ومعلمي الجليل


----------



## جوده2005 (22 سبتمبر 2013)

فى انتظارك مهندس / اسامة


----------



## هدى بنات (24 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
اخواني جزاكم الله كل خير على المعرفة الهالئلة التي تفدم على المنتدى 
بس الي طلب بسيط 
بدي رابط لبرنامج robot millenium 
17.5


----------



## Moslim Geddan (6 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً

وربنا يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
:14:​


----------



## mohamed87_hamdy (17 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس النحيف (18 أكتوبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammed.chost (30 أكتوبر 2013)

لو سمحت يا بشمهندسنا واستاذنا الملفات المرفقه (الرسومات بتاعت الكورس مش لاقيها )


----------



## Moustafa Hoseny (4 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جدا يا باشمهندس


----------



## mrazik9653 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

iiiiiyyyyyy


----------



## haf_hamza (10 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أستاذ أسامة، بارك الله فيك على هذه الدروس القيمة 

وفي خصوص الدرس رقم 20، ذكرت انه يمكن استعمال البلاطة اللاكمرية في المناطق الزلزالية العالية بشروط وتفاصيل محددة، كما يجب اخراجها من تحمل القوى الأفقية: 

1. ما هي الطريقة المثلى لإخراج هذه البلاطة من تحمل القوى الأفقية ؟ 

2. هل حدد الكود الأمريكي التفاصيل الواجب اتباعها بالنسبة لهذه البلاطة عند استعمالها في المناطق الزلزالية العالية ؟ 


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أسامه نواره (10 نوفمبر 2013)

haf_hamza قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أستاذ أسامة، بارك الله فيك على هذه الدروس القيمة
> وفي خصوص الدرس رقم 20، ذكرت انه يمكن استعمال البلاطة اللاكمرية في المناطق الزلزالية العالية بشروط وتفاصيل محددة، كما يجب اخراجها من تحمل القوى الأفقية:
> 1. ما هي الطريقة المثلى لإخراج هذه البلاطة من تحمل القوى الأفقية ؟
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله
سواء الكود المصرى أو الكود الامريكى يلزمنا بعدم ادخال البلاطه اللاكمريه Flat slab فى المناطق الزلزاليه العاليه والتى تكون فيها عجلة الزلزال من 0.30 الى 0.40 g اى من 30 الى 40 % من عجلة الجاذبيه وهذا معناه أننا لايمكن تنفيذها فى المبانى الواقعه فى هذه المناطق ولكن المقصود هو اخراجها من تحمل الاحمال الافقيه للزلازل أثناء عمل التحليل الانشائى للمبنى تحت تأثير الزلازل وهذا يعنى أننى لابد وأن نلغى على سبيل المثال مقدار ال 25 % من تحمل الاطارات الرأسيه من قوة الزلزال والتى اشترط عليها الكود الامريكى فى حالة استخدام النظام المشترك Dual System فى مقاومة الزلازل لهذا المبنى فى حالة طبعا أن تكون البلاطه المستخدمه هى من النوع البلاطه اللاكمريه Flat slab وهذا يعنى أننا لابد وأن نوجه هذه النسبه وهى ال 25% الى باقى النظام المستخدم فى مقاومة الزلزال فى هذا المبنى والذى يمكن أن يكون حوائط قص shear wall أو اطارات خاصهSpecial Moment Resistance Frame يعنى فى النهايه أننا سوف نزيد من قطاعات الاعمده وحوائط القص والكمرات الساقطه وذلك عند اخراج البلاطه من تحمل ال 25% من حمل الزلازل وبالتالى سوف يزيد ذلك من جساءة المبنى وزيادة قدرته على مقاومة الزلازل بعيدا عن تدخل البلاطه اللاكمريه فى ذلك 
ولكن كيف يتم تمثيل ذلك فى برنامج الايتابس ؟؟؟ يتم ذلك بعزل اتصال البلاطه اللاكمريه عن الاعمده ويتم استخدام امر ال Links فى أن يكون هو الوسيط فى الاتصال بين البلاطه والاعمده وعلى أن تكون خصائص هذا ال Links هو نقل الاحمال الرأسيه فقط ولا يقوم بنقل اى عزوم وذلك لتلاشى نقل عزوم الى البلاطه اللاكمريه من أحمال الزلازل 
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## haf_hamza (11 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا على هذا التوضيح المفيد وفي انتظار الدرس القادم باذن الله


----------



## parasismic (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على التوضيح
ما رأيك أستاذنا في النص التالي (خصوصا ما تحته سطر) لأحد المهندسين أدلى به في أحد المواقع 
الرابط
http://www.linkedin.com/groups/NonLinear-Time-History-Analysis-53-2259298.S.191904341
​_I have read few of the comments in this thread (I couldn't read all of them otherwise I should take leave from the office), but for what I read, I would like to clarify something about "rigid diaphragms": I suggest you to read first the software manual of every software you intend to use because the formulation behind the name used is different, for example in ETABS it is suggested to always use semi-rigid diaphrams and shell plates especially in framed structures because it takes into account the flexibility of the slab in&out of plane (the analysis will be slower but more accurate); for example if you consider a framed structure under lateral loads only, if you consider the out of plane flexibility of the slab, it will deflect anyway a little bit due to storey drift and torsional moment due to eccentricity. 
For what concern the software to use, I used SAP2000, ETABS, Midas Gen, and to be honest, I would go for Midas every day of the week and in the weekend as well. More user friendly, easy to control results, and there are plenty of technical papers/thesis and the like about everything you are looking for, especially for the pushover analysis. 
It is easier to import model from a dxf file, to input loads and so on. You will spend a while to accustom to the menus and commands etc, but once you tried it you can't do without it. Unfortunately for me it doesn't have australian standard included, so that's why I have to use ETABS, but I miss Midas, it made my life easier in Italy! 
For what concern plastic hinges in the pushover analysis, they are usually placed where the bending moments are higher, usually at beams/columns ends, but if you want to check by yourself, I would suggest to run a static analysis to locate where the higher moments are in every member, then you could perform a RSA to estimate the maximum displacement on the top of your building, and then you can place the plastic hinges where the higher bending moments are (for every member), and specify the maximum top diplacement you obtained from the RSA as target displacement for the control point in your pushover, then run the analysis and see how the plastic hinges develop within the structure, and you will be able to understand how safe is your structure and where are the weaknesses if there are
_​ 

سؤال آخر 

_هل يمكن تصديير ملف sap2000 الى etabs 
_

بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد البيومى (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جميل بس من اسامى الفيديوهات مفيش ولا واحد عن الايتابس؟


----------



## haf_hamza (13 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

استاذ أسامة، في حال استعمال خوازيق، هل يتم اعتبار الخوازيق fixed او pinned مع foundation.


----------



## olma (6 ديسمبر 2013)

أستاذ أسامة الموقر : شكرا" لجهدك المميز وندعو لك بالنجاح والتوفيق.

يرجى توضيح متى يمكن اعتبار القاعدة تمثل مسند نوع fixed أو hinged و هل القاعدة نوع fixed تحتاج لشبكة تسليح علوية ؟ 

شكرا" مقدما"


----------



## smsgca (7 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم استاذ اسامة جزاك الله كل خير على ما تقدمه مهما قلنا فلن نفيك حقك


----------



## fazlok (8 ديسمبر 2013)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 يناير 2014)

م اسامة المحترم : لقد بدأت بحل المودل بتاع حضرتك على برنامج السيف منذ 13 ساعة وإلى الأن لم ينتهي البرنامج من الحل هل هذا الوضع الطبيعي ام هنالك خطأ في البرنامج 

ارجو الأفادة فأنا في حالة حيرة شديدة


----------



## mohamed_fathy (3 فبراير 2014)

مهندس اسامة عندى مشكلة فى دمج كل بلاطات السقف على السيف بعد عمل التقسيم والتخفيض لبلاطات الحمام اما ان يتبقى بلاطه لا تقبل الدمج او يحصل خطأ فى الرسمة وتصبح عبارة عن مناور او خطوط . علما بأنى لم استطع استيراد الرسمة غير بال dxf . استخدم اوتوكاد 2013 64 بيت وسيف 12.3.2 حاولت كثيرا ولم استطع فهم المشكله . هل يلزم دمج جميع البلاطات للحصول على النتائج الصحيحة . وبارك الله فى علمك


----------



## eng tstmgk (4 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## haydarmayali (22 مارس 2014)

الاستاذ الفاضل اسامة نوارة المحترم لقد اغنى شرحكم المسهب عن الرجوع الى الكثير من الشروح واغلق الكثير من الفجوات واوضح المعضلات وقد قدمتم فايلات الدورة بسعة كرم ولم يبقى الى ملف etab orgine الذي انطلقتم منه لحل البرج ارجو ان تتموا افضالكم علينا وترفقوه اتماما للفائده ولايسعني الا ان اكرر شكري لكم ابدا متجددا واسال الله القدير ان يوفقكم لكل خير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ibrahem nenga (19 أبريل 2014)

عظيم هذا الطرح


----------



## essam saleh (6 يونيو 2014)

شرح اكثر من رائع وسهوله في ايصال المعلومه وف الحقيقه لقد تعلمنا منك الكثير يا بشمهندس اسامه انت واساتذة المنتدي الكرام ومهما قلنا فلن نوفيكم حقكم


----------



## Ahmed_omran (19 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه
هل هناك استكمال للدوره ام توقفت عند الدرس الثامن في الايتابس ؟


----------



## محمد السعيد على (19 سبتمبر 2014)

Ahmed_omran قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس اسامه
> هل هناك استكمال للدوره ام توقفت عند الدرس الثامن في الايتابس ؟








 [h=3]

 دوره عن الزلازل وبرنامج الايتابس وبرنامج السيف -للمهندس أسامه نواره[/h]أسامه نواره 21 الصفحات •12345678910...21











مشاركات: 208 
المشاهدات: 93,271

هل عدد المشاهدات غيركافيه استاذنا القدير م اسامه لاستكمال الدوره ؟


----------



## وليد مانع (5 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه الشروح الطيبة


----------



## حذيفه محمد (28 أكتوبر 2014)

يعطيك الف عافيه يارب


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (28 أكتوبر 2014)

جزا الله المهندس الكبير اسامة نوارة كل خير على مجهوداتة الرائعة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## Ahmed_omran (11 نوفمبر 2014)

اتمني من المهندس اسامه ان يكمل الدوره فنحن بحاجه اليها
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (31 يناير 2015)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير و حفظك يا مهندس أسامة


----------



## احمد محمد ابو اليز (9 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذنا اسامة نوراة


----------



## zico7m (23 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## هشام الموجى (3 سبتمبر 2015)

أتم الدورة أستاذنا الكريم أتم الله عليك العافية


----------



## cupoofawzy (22 سبتمبر 2015)

هو الصوت سابق الصوره عند كل الناس ولا عندي بس ... في اول 5 فيديوهات


----------



## abdelbaky (27 سبتمبر 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mhdhamood (14 نوفمبر 2015)

أتمنى من المهندس أسامة نوارة أن يتفضل علينا بإكمال الدروس ولو لدرس واحد استكمال التفريد


----------



## حماده المدنى (22 ديسمبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhdmans (22 ديسمبر 2015)

يارب يباركله ويجازيه .. وشكرا ليه فعلا على مجهوده.. وبطالب انه ياريت يكمل شرح الزلازل استاتيكيا وديناميكيا والتصميم كمان ويوضح الحالات الخطره والواجب اخذها في الاعتبار.. وده يكون من امثلة حيه من شغل الزملاء يعرضوها ونتواصل جميعا لتعم الفائدة والمشرفين ممكن يساعدونا في تنسيق المواضيع وربطها مع بعض وشكر ليهم برضه على مجهوداتهم.


----------



## engr reda (3 يناير 2016)

المحاضرات ممتازة جدا وجزاك الله خيرا عندي ملاحظه واحده فقط ان حضرتك في كلام كتير عايز تقولها في نفس الوقت ودا من علم حضرتك الغزير بارك الله فيك لكن في النهايه الموديل نفسه مش لاقي حل ليه معرفش المحاضرات توقفت ولا لم احصل علي باقي المحاضرات . اجمالا شرح حضرتك شيق واتمني تكمل ويبقي ترتيب المحاضرات بشكل اخر بمعني الترتيب العام وليس ترتيب حسب البرنامج لانها دوره متكامله وتبقي في ميزان حساناتك لكل من يبحث عن العلم واتمني اكون منهم وشكرا دكتورنا العزيز


----------



## hawkar1 (12 ديسمبر 2018)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------

